# Newbie Question



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I just have a general competition question. Do you have to have pedigrees for agility competitions? I was thinking of training Moxy for some flyball or agility courses when she gets over this ehrlichiosis and skin infection. She has so much energy, and I think it would help her have something to focus her energy on. She's a rescue, though, so we don't have papers or anything like that. Are they only required for show dogs?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

No, you don't. However, your dog must be registered with the venue that is sanctioning the trial. So if it's an AKC trial, then your dog needs to be registered with the AKC (whether that's through full registration, or IPL). If it's through CPE- then you need to be registered through CPE.

Some organizations have lifetime registration while others have yearly fees for registration. As far as I know off hand, CPE is the only one requiring annual registration.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I think I will check out the AKC site to see how to register her there. It might be a good start.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You need to look into IPL/PAL on the AKC website. It's an easy process. And regarding agility- I'd personally start with CPE over AKC (which is exactly what I've done- still trying to break into that AKC world).


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I will do just that!  Thanks! I'm really excited about getting her involved. She absolutely loves tennis balls, so I think flyball might be a good choice, but agility might be good too. Decisions, decisions! How did you decide?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Decide what? Between flyball and agility? We don't do flyball, but the choice is obvious: agility is the best sport ever.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wildo is right! You will have to register with whatever group you decide to trial with (and you can register with all of them  ) The AKC used to be the only one that you had to have breed papers for (so no mixed breeds) *BUT* even they allowed shelter rescues that you could clearly see were a breed like your GSD.

And now the AKC allows mixed breed too in most of their 'working' trials like agility/obedience/etc.

If I were you I'd register your dog as a GSD with the AKC. That way if you do get title in any sport you choose, you'll get credit in general PLUS be compared to all the other GSD's competing! 

American Kennel Club - Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege <-- click that



> *Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege (PAL/ILP): The program that provides purebred dogs a second chance.*
> 
> There are various reasons why a purebred dog might not be eligible for registration. The dog may be the product of an unregistered litter, or have unregistered parents. The dog's papers may have been withheld by its breeder or lost by its owner. Sometimes, it is the dog itself that was "lost." There are many dogs enrolled in the PAL/ILP program after they have been surrendered or abandoned, then adopted by new owners from animal shelters or purebred rescue groups. The PAL/ILP program allows the dog and owner a second chance at discovering the rewards of participating in AKC events.
> 
> ...


Agility really requires finding some dog class/club to get a good start in the learning process for the sport. Your trainer/instructor should be able to help you decide which venue to trial in (NADAC/USDAA/AKC ...) They are all fun!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

HAHA! You obviously are unbiased. Lol I love the agility trials. They are so cool! And I believe they make the dogs think, too. On the other hand, my dog has a serious ball obsession. Lol I could do both. Agility training looks like it could be a bit easier...for me. Not for Mox. Lol It's easier for me to comprehend than the flyball thing.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Our GSD has a MAJOR ball obsession too - we want to get her into Flyball, but the closest place that has it/trains is over 2 hours away


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you so much, Maggie! I really appreciate the info. I looked at the registration info for both. Looks fairly straightforward and simple. You guys are great!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Jazmeena said:


> Our GSD has a MAJOR ball obsession too - we want to get her into Flyball, but the closest place that has it/trains is over 2 hours away


Have you thought of creating your own flyball station? I saw how to do it somehwere online. I think creating the agility compontents might be easier for me. I think I could train her to do it on my own. I'm the only person she takes commands from. Not sure why, but she always looks at me for confirmation before she takes a command from my husband or anyone else.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The AKC used to be the only one that you had to have breed papers for (so no mixed breeds) *BUT* even they allowed shelter rescues that you could clearly see were a breed like your GSD.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Could you tell me something? I can't decide if she is red or tan. My stepdad thinks she is more from the German lines since she displays a higher prey drive. Plus, he said she is smaller and more....was it angular he said?...than the American GSD's he's owned. Does that sound right?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Moxy said:


> Could you tell me something? I can't decide if she is red or tan. My stepdad thinks she is more from the German lines since she displays a higher prey drive. Plus, he said she is smaller and more....was it angular he said?...than the American GSD's he's owned. Does that sound right?


If you are asking for registration, it doesn't really matter.

If you really want to know, realizing you'll get different opinions  , I'd put a good side view photo of your dog, taken in the sunlight for best lighting, and make a new thread with the Title 'How would you describe my dog?'


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I will do that! Thanks! Now to wait for good weather. Lol It seems like it has been storming almost daily for a month here.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Realize that in agility we use toys for rewards and motivation. Since tugging is a bit better because it keeps the reward a bit more related to the human at the end of the tug (rather than off and away from the handler/course/equipment) we can cheat and have a ball on a tug  The combo is best of both worlds. 

So having a toy crazy dog is a huge help in ALL training, not just flyball.

If you find a great place to train in your area, truthfully you can do flyball and agility (or other sports). Many people I know cross train their dogs and find out what they like best, their dog like best, and then can keep training in both or later specialize 

aw:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

You can also try Nadac. Here is their website so you can see if there are any in your area. NADAC Dog Agility Trial Calendar



Moxy said:


> I just have a general competition question. Do you have to have pedigrees for agility competitions? I was thinking of training Moxy for some flyball or agility courses when she gets over this ehrlichiosis and skin infection. She has so much energy, and I think it would help her have something to focus her energy on. She's a rescue, though, so we don't have papers or anything like that. Are they only required for show dogs?


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for that! I asked around, and our closest trainer is an hour away...and the trials are several hours away. I am going to research and try to learn the techniques as much as I can. I think I can do it, and I have a really good dog who trusts me and listens to me. So, that helps. Even if I don't get her in competition right now, you guys really are helping me a lot for our next dog. We have decided to stick with the GSD breed when our 2 pass on many years down the road.

Mox hasn't exhibited hip or elbow problems. Are there other problems I should look for or test for before training? She appears to be very sound.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You don't need to do anything for flyball, mixes and rescues are common in the sport so no pedigree or ILP needed. 

Here are the two organizations - you can search for clubs and tournaments in your area: 

North American Flyball Association | NAFA Home

The Ultimate Dogsport for Family and Fun: United Flyball League International :: The United Flyball League Inc. is an organization formed to promote and better the sport of Flyball.

It's tons of fun, Halo and I have been competing for about 4 months now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Moxy;2549660]Thanks for that! I asked around, and our closest *trainer is an hour away*...and the trials are several hours away. I am going to research and try to learn the techniques as much as I can. ............


I wouldn't worry about any trials for now, that's later and some people just love the training and never trial at all.

As far as classes, I have to drive over an hour to my classes and I know many others that do as well. Foundation for handler and dog is SO important in most dog training now that it's really worth the time and travel to do it right from the start.

Rather than wasting all the time and money FIXING the mistakes down the line.

What I do is plan my day (week?) around my weekly dog class. Is there shopping along the way that I can do before/after class? Meet up with friends for bite before/after class? Go for a hike/walk in a park before/after class. Only in mid-summer is leaving my dog in the car an issue otherwise I make dog class a part of my day and something to look forward to, rather than just a long drive both ways I dread.

Tons to practice during the week at home between classes. But you are teaching the right stuff in the right order, and if confused can get the additional feedback the next week. 

Good luck!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Moxy said:


> I will do just that!  Thanks! I'm really excited about getting her involved. She absolutely loves tennis balls, so I think flyball might be a good choice, but agility might be good too. Decisions, decisions! How did you decide?


I've started my dog in flyball, but during puppy class we take them on the puppy agility equipment and oh my, does she ever love it! she runs right through the tunnels on her own and stands on those raised plank things and waits for a treat. 

I'd like to do both with her!

FYI - my flyball trainer does NOT allow our dogs to play with balls outside of training. I was surprised to hear that, but it makes sense they way she explained it - the tug toy at the end of the run has to be a higher value toy to the dog, or they will give up/slack off once they get the ball, if that makes sense? So if you want to do flyball, maybe play with a different toy at home, like a frisbee for retrieving (you could do disc dogs!  ) and the tug toy?


----------

